# Remington Sparton Auto Loader 3 1/2"



## coyote run (Mar 30, 2008)

Looked at one at Wal Mart for under 400.00 seems to look like a good shotgun, is there anyone that has any info to give to make me purchase or look for something else. I was looking for a used sp-10 then seen this one.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

In that price range, if you want an auto, you can get pretty close to a used super x2 or browning gold, few hundred more, a benelli.

I don't know much about the autoloading spartan, but I have two buddies that purchased the over/unders and sold them in 6 months, of which they were in the shop for repairs twice.

I have seen some fairly good reviews on the auto though.


----------



## coyote run (Mar 30, 2008)

southdakbearfan said:


> In that price range, if you want an auto, you can get pretty close to a used super x2 or browning gold, few hundred more, a benelli.
> 
> I don't know much about the autoloading spartan, but I have two buddies that purchased the over/unders and sold them in 6 months, of which they were in the shop for repairs twice.
> 
> I have seen some fairly good reviews on the auto though.


Thanks for the reply, this one I looked at is brand new and I've never seen one of remingtons Russian spartons before so I thought I'd better ask before buying.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

a buddy of mine has one of them remingtons your lookin at, he said its been a good gun to him so far, just says sometimes on the 3 1/2 inch shells the chamber dont close up all the way after the shells cycle, but that could be from being dirty to, overall though it looks like a nice gun.


----------

